# need phototent



## programmergeek (Jul 31, 2009)

I failed miserably taking pic of my pens, I can a nice SLR but the lighting and background is the issue.  I really need a photo tent and lights, can someone recommend one?  I am just looking for something on the cheaper side.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think you just missed that one for $9.99 mentioned in the other thread. I think Harbor Freight sells one. I got mine at Walmart for $20. All of these include the lights and little tripod.


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 31, 2009)

I made on out of that white board stuff and some gray background from Hobby Lobby for about $5. Had some lighting already (poor lighting). I have since go to outside photos thanks to Ligget. On a cloudy day or as the sun is setting and in the shade works very well. I have gotten much better pictures that way because I don't really know how to use a photo tent to its fullest.


----------



## wb7whi (Jul 31, 2009)

For cheap...a PVC frame and a sheet. Can get some light reflectors from Low's along with some daylight bulbs


----------



## GouletPens (Aug 1, 2009)

I used 1/2" PVC pipe to build a frame and used plastic sheathing to filter my lights. See my website if you wanna see the results.


----------



## programmergeek (Aug 4, 2009)

I want something a bit smaller than the pvc.  The foldable tent type is the best.  I will have to check wallmart.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 5, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I think you just missed that one for $9.99 mentioned in the other thread. I think Harbor Freight sells one. I got mine at Walmart for $20. All of these include the lights and little tripod.



I got one of those deals that was on sale for $9.99, down from $79.99, or whatever. The lights are pitiful and the 'tent' is so tiny it is suitable only for pens and the like.
Make yer own from a white sheet and some clamp lights.


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you have a detachable flash? If so you can get by without the rest of the gear. The bulk of my photos are done just bouncing flash off the ceiling.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 13, 2009)

wb7whi said:


> For cheap...a PVC frame and a sheet. Can get some light reflectors from Low's along with some daylight bulbs


 
I did this, but got some white ripstop nylon instead of a sheet.  It works really well.  Just know how to use your camera.


----------



## programmergeek (Aug 19, 2009)

I tried bouncing not really to good I have a canon t1i slr.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 24, 2009)

programmergeek said:


> I tried bouncing not really to good I have a canon t1i slr.


 
Yeah, if you have a good tripod and a manual setting on your camera I wouldn't even use the flash.  Get some "daylight" flourescent bulbs (I think they are around 5500K temperature).  The white sheet is to diffuse the light so that you don't have harsh shadows if any at all.  Just play with your camera's settings until the exposure is right.  Auto mode might work just as well.  Depending on how bright your lights are, your shutter will probably need to stay open long enough that you'll need a tripod.


----------

